
Simplewall 3.1 Released - jakearmitage
https://www.henrypp.org/product/simplewall
======
jakearmitage
I wish there was a Linux alternative for this. It's awesome.

~~~
sarcasmatwork
There is Firestarter: [http://www.fs-security.com](http://www.fs-security.com)

GUFW -
[https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw](https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw)

